# AN/PRC 522 - UNQ switch?



## SuperMonkey (20 Oct 2012)

UNQ :facepalm:


----------



## chrisf (20 Oct 2012)

It's in the manual, while not classified, it's probably not somthing to be discussing over an internet forum.

If you don't want to read a manual, phone a sig op, they'll explain it (No sarcasm intended there, most sig ops should be happy to explain it, if they're not, they're pricks). Aside from that, if you actually want to know what it does, you'll need some more background explanation.


----------



## SuperMonkey (20 Oct 2012)

Confirmed by a non prick siggy: it indeed stands for unique.


----------

